# Huffy Rail Slingshot 5 Speed



## midwestkustomz

*All original,except for the seat.The rest of the bike just needs some very light cleaning & polishing.*


----------



## GroovyGhoulie

Nice bike.  Sissy bar rocks.


----------



## GroovyGhoulie

I have seen a Bronco type bike.  Just cant place it right now.  What does it say on your chain gaurd?


----------



## midwestkustomz

Chain guard reads " Charge-R-Matic" "slingshot"


----------



## erick67

that is sweet


----------



## midwestkustomz

bump


----------



## embro

The orange paint is really eye catching...very nice.


----------



## alvinm

Is it for sale?


----------



## RailRider

*More Huffy Stuffy!*

I have a few Huffy's check it out at the links below.






http://www.raleighronsclassics.com/15mybikesandstuffpage.html


----------



## Mark1

Sweet bikes!


----------



## alvinm

Ron, how would a Schwinn atom drum setup laced to that front wheel look on that Chopper??????


----------



## 30thtbird

Ron,Another masterpeice I see.Sweet!Kenny.


----------

